
Epic gives Unreal Engine creators a larger cut of product sales - davebryand
https://www.engadget.com/2018/07/12/epic-unreal-engine-creators-larger-cut-product-sales/
======
davebryand
> "Thanks to both the Marketplace's growth and the success of Fortnite, Epic
> now conducts a huge volume of digital commerce," Epic CEO Tim Sweeney said
> in a statement. "The resulting economies of scale enable us to pass the
> savings along to the Unreal Engine Marketplace community, while also making
> a healthy profit for Epic."

Capitalism done right.

